# header off a floor joist



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

My master bedroom is on a crawlspace and it isn't insulated at all. The access is very hard to get into as a couple cinder blocks were knocked out and a door was installed. Give or take 16 inches of space. There is a metal 'L' bracket that runs along the top of the blocks and a floor joist is resting on that. I would like to header off the floor jois and cut the bracket flush with the opening. Is there a maximum distance I can cut a floor joist back before headering it off? Do I have to ladder the inside of the joist space with 2x4's? This is a 2x8 joist by the way. Thanks for any info, and I'll try to post a pic since I am normally not good at explaining things,
Dave


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Theres a couple blocks knocked out for access and they ran an angle iron for support for the joist is that right? If im picturing what your saying cut out the angle iron and cut the joist back 1 1/2 double up the short piece of rim joist so its supported by the block on both sides then put a joist hanger on. Thats if im following you correctly.


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

here is the floor joist in question. the one right in the center of the access. Can I cut this back, cut the angle iron and header it off? The joist as it is right now is only resting on the iron and isn't nailed into anything. And it really is a pain trying to crawl underneath everything. Thanks for the help,
Dave


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would say no, because the angle iron is supporting the floor joist. If you remove the support you could cause problems with the floor.


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

You should be able to header off the joist to create more space. I don't have any load charts here and would need more info on the house but it is probably more involved than just cutting it back and adding a header. I would guess from the picture that if you are just tyring to create enough space to crawl in easier that you could cut it back a couple of feet. But to support the load you I would probably double up the joists on each side of the opening and then add a doubled 2x8 header across with a joist hanger to support where you cut back. I can't tell you that it will meet code where you are but was common when I used to design floor systems.


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

You could cut that off if you have the room to double the joist on either side and run a header. You would have to put hangers on the header and I would run some 2x4s from where you header it to the end. Your only spanning 32" and there shouldnt be any problems. If you have any questions pm me.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

You need to cut back that joist on the left to allow room to set a header on the block. I'd put a doubled up header the size of your joist so it spans from side to side of the block put on a joist hanger and your good to go. I would clean out the bottom to allow more room or is that a picture from outside?


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

that picture is from the outside looking in. kind of hard to tell from the pic, sorry,
Dave


----------

